# Pics of Havannah



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

So as requested here is a few misc. pics of the munchkin. The bright purple thing is her "Pladdy" a kinda ugly purple beenie-baby that my mother gave here when we first brought her home. At that time the thing was bigger then her and yet she still managed to lug it all over the place with her. Now she is big enough to actually carry it around the house and wherever she is, "Pladdy" has to be also!

























The red doxie is her 'aunt' Rustie.










my hubby has better pics on his ras-berry phone.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How cute is she? from 1 to 10? 10 of course.........and Rusty looks like a real gentleman.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....So cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie Havannah is! I love the shot of her all tucked in sleeping w/"Pladdy"


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

awwwwwww what a sweetie!!!

Thanks for the pictures!

Beverly


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She is so cute. Ask DH if he will post his pictures. ALL pics are loved here. hoto:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very sweet! I love the one of Havannah tucked under her blankie with her Pladdy. Sooooo cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is so cute especially with her "Pladdy"!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH she is just the sweetest little thing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a doll. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a sweety, I like the one of her sleeping with Pladdy, too. Post more, please!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: and what a darling face to see right before going to bed! Havannah is just too cute for words.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*We luv puppies...*

My next havanese will definitely be a black one! I love the white areas too.

She is a little doll.


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

Welcome!!What a cutie reminds me of my Benji same age.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's such a cutie. Love the purple toy too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Havannah is a little doll, and how sweet that Paddy loves her! Great pics!
Gina


----------

